# Multi-use foam applicator gun follow-up



## semipro (Mar 17, 2013)

I've read about a lot of DIY upgrades here and many include application of canned foam. (e.g. Great Stuff)
I thought I'd follow-up on my previous post in the DIY froum about my purchase  and use of a multiple use foam applicator gun.  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/spray-foam-gun-recommendation.73362/

This is the foam gun: http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2278950&cagpspn=pla
I'm sure others work equally as well or better.

I've used it now about 50 times over 1.5 years and its been great.  As long as you keep a can of foam on it as the manufacturer recommends you don't have to clean it (despite the claims of many).  You do have to keep the outside of the tip clean but that's easily done with a knife or a little acetone.  I've used probably 6 cans of foam so far.  Its much more controllable and very handy not to have to use a whole can of foam any time I need less than that. The cans seem to go a lot farther than the single use cans.

Just yesterday I was installing a medicine cabinet in an outer wall, installed some XPS foam board to create a air-tight box in the wall before installing the cabinet  and was able to use the foam gun to build and seal up the foam box very quickly.


----------



## GaryGary (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks,
You sold me -- I just ordered one from Amazon 



Gary


----------



## DBoon (Mar 24, 2013)

I bought one of these myself a while ago - from http://www.conservationtechnology.com/building_sealants.html

Definitely a money saver, and much easier to use than endless cans of Great Stuff.


----------



## GaryGary (Mar 25, 2013)

GaryGary said:


> Thanks,
> You sold me -- I just ordered one from Amazon
> 
> 
> ...


 
Got mine a couple days ago and used it for the first time today. 
Very nice -- really good control of the size of the bead and flow rate.

Gary


----------



## brogsie (Mar 26, 2013)

I hate those cans that are full and can't use.
How much did the applicator, can of great stuff and the cleaner cost?
Think it's worth it? Might have to get myself one.


----------



## GaryGary (Mar 26, 2013)

brogsie said:


> I hate those cans that are full and can't use.
> How much did the applicator, can of great stuff and the cleaner cost?
> Think it's worth it? Might have to get myself one.


 
I think that for me the applicator was about $40 and the cans were $9 each -- it was on Amazon.com.
Judging from comments, the cans last quite a while.

I use the Great Stuff quite a bit, and besides the difficulty of getting good control of the bead with the regular cans, and the going around with black hands half the time where I got it on myself, I often end up with cans that have been sitting around for a couple weeks and won't start again, so I end up throwing away a half full can.

The combination of much better control of the bead and being able to use cans that have been sitting around a while makes it worthwhile for me -- wish I had run across the applicator years ago.

Thanks again to Semipro reporting on it.

Gary


----------



## brogsie (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Gary,
Half the time I want to foam something I don't because I don't want to waste a whole can.
Always looking for a few things to fill at the same time. I hate throwing away those half full cans.


----------



## semipro (Mar 27, 2013)

GaryGary said:


> Thanks again to Semipro reporting on it


Just a minor amount of payback to you Gary after all the great info I've gotten from your site. Many thanks to you!


----------



## Catfish Cleatus (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been DIY air sealing all the interior and exterior top plates on my attic floor.  Along with other wire holes plumbing vents etc...  I have never used spray foam before.  I knew it would be a big job.  Not to mention it has been some of the dirtiest work I have ever done in my life with the existing blow in fiberglass insulation.  Laying on my stomach to get out to the soffets... I didn't think I was going to continue.  Regardless I bought the spray foam gun for great stuff at Home Depot for about 50 bucks.  It was well worth it.  The can of foam that screws onto the gun is a bit bigger than the non gun cans.  It lasts forever.  I used less than 4 of these gun cans of great stuff to seal all the top plates of a fairly large attic.  Much more control over the foam meaning you can adjust the flow rate, nozzle is much better than a stupid straw, gun operates well with the can in any orientation, ie upside down or upright.  After some time the nozzle end gets dirt an insulation gobbed up on it and I'll just peal it off with a box cutters.  I clean it out with a can of cleaner after every use.  The cleaner can was next to everything else at Home Depot and is basically finger nail polish remover.  However, the directions for the gun do state that it can be stored for a month without cleaning.  Sticky dirty stuff gents and ladies.  Wear good rubber gloves and don't ever touch this stuff, well you can but it will stay with you for almost a week.  Get ready to get dirty!


----------



## semipro (Apr 3, 2013)

Catfish Cleatus said:


> I've been DIY air sealing all the interior and exterior top plates on my attic floor. Along with other wire holes plumbing vents etc... I have never used spray foam before. I knew it would be a big job. Not to mention it has been some of the dirtiest work I have ever done in my life with the existing blow in fiberglass insulation. Laying on my stomach to get out to the soffets... I didn't think I was going to continue. Regardless I bought the spray foam gun for great stuff at Home Depot for about 50 bucks. It was well worth it. The can of foam that screws onto the gun is a bit bigger than the non gun cans. It lasts forever. I used less than 4 of these gun cans of great stuff to seal all the top plates of a fairly large attic. Much more control over the foam meaning you can adjust the flow rate, nozzle is much better than a stupid straw, gun operates well with the can in any orientation, ie upside down or upright. After some time the nozzle end gets dirt an insulation gobbed up on it and I'll just peal it off with a box cutters. I clean it out with a can of cleaner after every use. The cleaner can was next to everything else at Home Depot and is basically finger nail polish remover. However, the directions for the gun do state that it can be stored for a month without cleaning. Sticky dirty stuff gents and ladies. Wear good rubber gloves and don't ever touch this stuff, well you can but it will stay with you for almost a week. Get ready to get dirty!


Catfish, I've found that I don't need to clean mine internally after every use. In fact I've found that if I keep an at least partially-full can of foam on the gun I haven't had to clean it in over a year's use. I think there's a lot of money wasted on the cans of cleaner.
As you noted though, the outside of the tip needs to be cleaned often.


----------



## semipro (Sep 26, 2015)

Update: years later my gun is still going without ever needing an internal cleaning.
Don't waste your money on the can of cleaner until you actually need it.  
Just keep a non-empty can of foam on it and clean the tip externals as needed. I leave the buildup on the tip there until the next time I use it to help seal it.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Sep 26, 2015)

All good info. Thanks guys, I'm sold, will be ordering one up today.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 26, 2015)

They come in different lengths.  The foam can is a hindrance to getting into deep spaces, like a rim joist cavity.


----------



## Clarkbug (Sep 28, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> They come in different lengths.  The foam can is a hindrance to getting into deep spaces, like a rim joist cavity.


I added some vinyl tubing or drinking straws to the end of mine for the tight spaces.  You get the "dribble" out the end like with the disposable cans, but works great for the times you need it in tight spot.


----------

